# new tune - Sawgrass Swamp



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Just finished a new tune - Sawgrass Swamp. Features the new Tricone resonator that I picked up recently:

http://soundclick.com/share?songid=8443710


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

sounds awesome bagpipe! love the way youve arranged it too- very soundtrack like-


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I also love the arrangement


----------



## cptheman (Oct 15, 2009)

Great tune! Love those tremolo chords, lol


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

Outstanding Job! Love the creativity and the depth.


----------



## Rideski (Feb 25, 2009)

Very cool tune! I can totally hear that on a movie soundtrack..


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

*New tune*

Thats a great song and i also think that it would be perfect for a movie soundtrack.Call out Burt Reynolds and the boys and re-do Deliverance.Great recording.:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Fantastic !!! :bow: 

It certainly is soundtrack material.....got me to thinkin' 'bout gators 'n such.

Congrats

Dave


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2009)

Nice. What'd you end up using for a mic on the resonator? I'd put more 'verb on the backing keys (is it keys or guitar?), they feel a little dry. The overall feel is spot on though man. Feels a bit like Ry Cooder crossed with Daniel Lanois.

Do tell what you used on the lead-ish guitar that comes in around 2:45. The stereo spread on it is sweet.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

iaresee said:


> Do tell what you used on the lead-ish guitar that comes in around 2:45. The stereo spread on it is sweet.


yah that is sweet. just listened on the stereo.. nice effect that twang guitar.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Thanks for the comments and questions on the tune. I recorded the resonator guitar using 2 small diaphragm mics in stereo, on a single track. It works really well with the resonator as you get 2 completely different sounds depending on if you mic the cones, or mic the soundhole. Micing both seems to capture the overall sound better. I got that idea from here :
http://www.kelaudio.com/tips.html


The twangy guitar at the end is my Gretsch G5129, as always direct into my POD 2.0. I copied the track onto another track, the panned the tracks hard right and left. I also offset the tracks a little to give a bigger sound. I had a tremolo on the track and I think its the interaction of the tremolo on those two tracks that gives the 'big wobbly' sound.


----------

